

Cool Illusion - Motion Induced Blindness - dean
http://michaelbach.de/ot/mot_mib/index.html

======
Wingman4l7
Posted earlier here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2884268>
Discussion's already started on that post.

------
mrb
I observe an even stranger illusion... When staring at one of the yellow dots,
I see a blinking cross in the middle, instead of a blinking green dot.

------
nithyad
If you keep blinking continuously you don't lose sight of the yellow dots. But
this is so strange!

------
sukuriant
I wonder if this could be used in a game to get units to sneak closer to the
player... but they were there the whole time, and scare that user.

